# Canberra bound



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some of you guys may already know that I'm relocating to Canberra for (at least) a year. The reason being a job opportunity that was too good to pass up - the opportunity to work on a melanoma vaccine that will (hopefully) be going into patients mid-next year. It means leaving Squidette, the family, and the Mangoes behind  But also opens up a wealth of new life and fishing opportunities with the Canberra boys 

I'll be driving up on December the 10th, and have my last day at my current job this Thursday - which gives me quite a few days off for fishing, and it's a comp week, oh joy.....

I'm currently investigating kayak-friendly accomodation (it's times like these I wish I had a smaller one......kayak that is :lol.

Look forward to putting faces to the Canberra names in the near future!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate all you need to do is rock up to parliament house, looking official and announce that you're the Member for Yakking (nobody will know where the hell that is so they won't question you) and give yourself a cushy office, government grant and lifetime salary. Have a big sign made up for your office door that says 'Gone Yakking'. That way all the other pollys will think 'gee that fellow is dedicated to his constituents, he's always out there with the common folk of his electorate'

Little will they know you'll be out on one of the lakes cruising past casually reeling in a nice fish while sucking up the taxpayers money. Oh, hang on a minute I'm a taxpayer. No, on second thoughts pay no attention to that advice...

Seriously, good luck (big call leaving it all behind). Oh, and pack a wooly hat. She gets a tad chilly in Canberra :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWasWIx4AACvfgAASYKcACCk4VIA//9+gMADjAgTQCCaM1MTQGjZEMAMmmgyGCGmI0YGqn+hNTTQyCAAAGggFzCUOp5N4zQ501HZ16T9JMqPIHqMzTU4/TZI62NgpIE75E1JUeJBZoZvzflXJp4IOGHhQaZCYb3QVLpvbsa/beq+SxvLGcWKisOINXCgEJOlZyLirnuj2U82Wg+4J2xyGWN4QmrCaAZtuuQXOrhq467lYZzRQ8tCG8smznhmFLQGJDQJJBAiVBhMPwk4wtQenh7AangIbI0sV2mtDbKNHeVVTE1nbNbgBXe0gGB/JBUAheUAr/i7kinChIVYsRjw=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well Squidder, I will be around, not going anywhere for x-mass break, so can take you fishing around the local spots, see some beautiful Canberra scenery and try for natives.

Ashley


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

You're an ideas man Davey, good advice that :lol:

Sounds great Red and Ash. I've never caught a native of any description, so that is something to strive for. I think I'll probably leave the yak behind for the initial trip - Dec 10th until Dec 23rd when I drive back to Melbourne for Chrissy, but will bring it back up with me on the 2nd of Jan.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWec/xWsAAB9fgAASUOUAAIAgFAA/59+gMAC1qGmponlHpNTQAGnqeoRMmjKDTR6gA0ASp6mgo8EQaDRkAgpUBntvT7gYuQxKeCkJgaoSAI85m+DoRm1RheFZS56Dy7a7LxceBaLY97m4KuAxZKHsRmwxO+T0gR2kZr3vcnW/EnSs4Ia3DeDxOyHrDMjSmVIIL3pivAKh3HWv5pxkHLKUXpiaa6Da0u9EzERNZFTpYbD2m9SUTFlFooi7yi9RVoiU5OFAzUP4u5IpwoSHOf4rWA==


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to Canberra squidder,

We all should get together and plan an fish after new year ... Snowy Lakes [1.5 hours - Trout & Salmon ], Googong [30 Minutes Natives & Redfin maybe trout] plus the local lakes.

Victor


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Red, I'll have to call my yak 'the lab' :wink:

Sounds great Victor - nice coincidence, I bought one of those AFN maps of the Snowy Lakes yesterday at the tackle shop, most of those lakes looks brilliant for trolling and SP work from the yak  I also bought the map for Eucumbene and Jindabyne, but couldn't find the one I was after, for the coastline adjacent to Canberra.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Woohooo another member!

Ill try not to bash you with my Hobie too much, ok? ( Its a cranky yak! ).
Seriously a skin cancer vacine sounds like an epic way to go down in history mate, a valiant attempt and effort is needed and i commend you on leaving the missus, family and those smelly mangoes behind...

Take note of the weather, within 2 weeks we had snow and temp of around 4 all the way to some scorching 36 degree days... it also hits well over 40 in summer and can drop below -8 in winter, Brrrrrrr!

Come brain some Redfin with us, ill try and save you some


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Best wishes on the new challenge Jason and you will have good yakking company with the ACT crowd.

One of my former skin doctors was doing vaccine research work on melanoma in Queensland and was totally dedicated to finding a solution, as Red says there is a huge demand for those of us who spend so much time exposed to the sun and hope your efforts bear fruit


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jason, good luck mate, its a big call to have to leave the family behind for a while, i really appreciate your dedication, and if you see someone paddling round Canberra in his kayak on top of the car , its Ash, he hasent figured out yet that they go in the water :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Interesting what ya up to, Squidder. Up here in sunny Qld, lots of folks get melanomas. I remember being at a docs once and he squinted, peered closely at me face and shaking his head said I needed to get something done about that. I said, what do you mean about 'that'? Do I have a melanoma. He said, no, the skin's fine, it's just the face he said, it's ugly.

Not to worry.

Hope all goes to plan for ya.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder,
Good luck on the move north mate. You will be missed on the shores of PPB







but we'll look forward to your trips home  . 
I've no doubt the captialarians will look after you.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

A big bonus not only to have you here in Canberra but more importantly the work you are doing with the melanoma vaccine


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good riddance to bad rubbish....hey hang on a minute....I mean those Canberra yakkers have certiainly got the best of the deal Squidder. You'll be sorely missed around the Mango trips, but at least with akff we get to se what ya up to. A year will fly by, especially with trips back to Melb and new fishing adventures up that way. Happy paddles, and remember da Burley Griffin...remember da Burley :wink:


----------

